# De taal van Vondel



## sanne78

> "En in de taal van Vondel: "


 
Ik vraag me af of dit geen Frans(talige) gewoonte/uitdrukking is... ?
In het Frans is het gebruikelijk om over *la langue de Shakespeare* of *la langue de Molière* te spreken in plaats van *Engels* of *Frans*.

Ik weet niet of het een goed idee is om het Nederlands aan te duiden met "de taal van Vondel"; het wordt m.i. niet of nauwelijks gebruikt.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Ik zie het probleem niet. 
Het is een vrij geijkte uitdrukking -- okay, misschien niet een van de meest elegante--, maar het wordt toch niet zelden gebruikt.
De resultaten die ik verkregen heb via Google zijn een beetje vertekend (er zijn tal van webpagina's die het letterlijk over de taal van Vondel hebben), maar ik vind het terug op Nederlandse én Belgische websites.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sanne78

Ik heb niet beweerd dat het een probleem is.
Ik vraag me enkel af of deze uitdrukking uit het Frans komt; hier in Frankrijk wordt tot vervelens toe de Engelse taal met "la langue de Shakespeare" aangeduid.

Op google vind je "de taal van Vondel" voornamelijk terug op Belgische sites of inderdaad men bedoelt letterlijk "het taalgebruik van de schrijver Vondel". Je zegt dat het een vrij geijkte uitdrukking is... misschien wel, maar ik zou het nooit gebruiken (maar goed, dat wil niet veel zeggen  )


----------



## Baunilha

Ik heb geen idee waar het probleem zit.

In het buitenland zou ik nooit een vertaalde versie van die uitdrukking geven, omdat niemand daar zal weten wie Vondel is. Toch levert die uitdrukking geen probleem op in het Nederlands. Of het nu een gebruikte, een in onbruik geraakte of zelfs een nieuwe uitdrukking is, iedere Nederlander/Vlaming zal toch wel ongeveer weten wat er bedoeld wordt.


----------



## Grytolle

Het klinkt me alsof de uitdrukking op het individueel taalgebruik van Vondel zou slaan (in tegenstelling tot op dat der hele Nederlandse taal)... heb ik daarin gelijk?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Grytolle said:


> Het klinkt me alsof de uitdrukking op het individueel taalgebruik van Vondel zou slaan (in tegenstelling tot op dat der hele Nederlandse taal)... heb ik daarin gelijk?


Ja en neen, maar dat hangt uiteraard van de context af. 

Er zijn op het web talloze sites te vinden die inderdaad over Joost van den Vondel gaan. Op die sites verwijst de frase "de taal van Vondel" dan ook naar het taalgebruik van (het individu) Vondel.

Anderzijds -- afhankelijk van de context -- verwijst de frase "de taal van Vondel" naar het Nederlands in het algemeen. Op dezelfde manier dat de taal van Shakespeare zowel verwijst naar William S's taalgebruik in zijn theaterstukken en poëmen, als -- lo and behold -- het Engels.

Afgezien van het feit dat het een vrij bekend cliché is, laat de context weinig ruimte voor de andere interpretatie. En of dit soort uitdrukkingen nu hun oorsprong vinden in het Frans of niet, dat speelt hierbij geen enkele rol.

Enkele voorbeelden: 
- Linux in de taal van Vondel. Men moet toch op het randje van het -- enfin, u begrijpt me wel -- zijn om dit te interpreteren als de nieuwe Linux-versie in 17de-eeuws Nederlands.

- Idem dito in verband met het volgende citaat (een discussie over Walen en Nederlands anno nu).


> En terwijl ik zie en hoor hoe steeds meer franstaligen de taal van Vondel leren, blijft het ondermaats.


We gaan er toch niet van uit dat de schrijver dezes ervoor pleit dat de franstalige Belgen 17de-eeuws Nederlands moeten leren, wel? 

- Meer van hetzelfde:


> De Waalse minister-president wil die trend ombuigen, samen met zijn evenknie in de Franse gemeenschap, Marie Arena. Alle twee, vanuit hun Italiaanse wortels, pleiten ze vurig voor de taal van Vondel


- Of wat dacht u van deze schrijver:


> Mijn vrouw is Vlaamse en ik ben Franstalig. Wij maken dus deel uit van de drie of vier procent ‘Frans-Vlaamse’ koppels in België. Dat heeft ons nog nooit problemen opgeleverd. Alhoewel. Natuurlijk zouden we graag af en toe uitzendingen in de taal van Vondel bekijken.


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## optimistique

Baunilha said:


> Ik heb geen idee waar het probleem zit.
> 
> Toch levert die uitdrukking geen probleem op in het Nederlands. Of het nu een gebruikte, een in onbruik geraakte of zelfs een nieuwe uitdrukking is, iedere Nederlander/Vlaming zal toch wel ongeveer weten wat er bedoeld wordt.



Nou, ik snapte hem dus niet. De taal van Vondel voor het Nederlands gebruiken is voor mij niet normaal (netzomin als de taal van Shakespeare voor t Engels enz.). Dus niet iedere Nederlander zou dit zomaar begrijpen (misschien tenzij de context je dan geen andere keus biedt, zoals in Franks voorbeelden, maar dan nog). In die zin ben ik het dus met Sanne78 eens dat er reden is aan te nemen dat het misschien beter is om de uitdrukking niet als zodanig te gebruiken indien duidelijk voorop staat, hoewel dit dan natuurlijk wel weer erg afkeurend en prescriptief klinkt, waardoor ik reacties als "ik zie het probleem niet" ook begrijp. Er is natuurlijk zoiets als literaire vrijheid. Ik wou gewoon even een relativerend geluid laten horen ;-)


----------

